# San Francisco as a detsination?



## saml26 (Apr 1, 2009)

Just a question. What is San Francisco like as a detsination to relocate to?

I have started doing some research on the web, and it appears to be sooooo expensive and houses appear too hard to come by.

Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Skippy13 (Oct 1, 2008)

saml26 said:


> Just a question. What is San Francisco like as a detsination to relocate to?
> 
> I have started doing some research on the web, and it appears to be sooooo expensive and houses appear too hard to come by.
> 
> Can anyone confirm this?


First things first, do you have a visa allowing you to live and work in the USA?


----------



## ars338 (Apr 20, 2009)

Very expensive, even in the current economy


----------



## saml26 (Apr 1, 2009)

The company that I currently work for would like me to relocate to the US, and aims to transfer me on the E3 visa, along with some other Australians.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I used to live near San Francisco - in Silicon Valley, to be precise. SF is an absolutely magical city, with loads of character (and plenty of characters roaming the streets) - but as you say, it's pretty expensive.

Lots of people live outside the city and commute to work there, though many of the nicest surrounding areas have become pretty expensive, too. Take a look in what is known as the "East Bay" - the area immediately to the east of the city. Oakland and Berkeley can be pretty expensive, but there are other towns in the general area with good connections to the city that are a bit more reasonable.

Some areas to the south of the city used to be more reasonable, too, but I suspect that has changed - think South SF and that area (close to the airport) - or consider living along the coast to the south of the city. No public transport to speak of, but a bit more rural and laid back without being inaccessible.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Skippy13 (Oct 1, 2008)

Bev is right, San Francisco is truly an amazing city. Like everything though, to enjoy it you must pay for it! Its very expensive....although worth the cost in my opinion


----------



## saml26 (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks for you feedback.


----------

